# Liquid ice melt?



## PAULM (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi

great site, lots of info. Thanks. 

I am plowing two small parking lots (atv) and am wondering if you have had any luck with liquid ice melt, where to get it, and how much i will need. 

Thanks


----------



## PAULM (Dec 12, 2009)

*info*

They are paying me well and I want the lots to look great and be safe to walk on. My ATV investment of driveway snow removal has turned into great seasonal work (lots of snow this year!) I plan to increase the number accounts with proper equipment.

Thanks again for any help. 
Paulm


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

i recommend read this...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70793&highlight=liquid+ice+melt


----------

